# Pre-purchase questions. Please help!



## ITSANSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Bought some property the first of this year and things are certainly starting to grow. I need to mow very, very soon. It's four acres and I believe that puts me just into the 'needs a tractor' range.

There is a Yanmar 1610D for sale locally. It's been factory refurbished and has about five hours on it or so. Brand new condition. Also has a loader bucket attachment.

Guy wants $6,800 for it.

The same guy has a Howse finish mower, which is also brand new.

$600.

Same guy also has a Howse three-point straight blade for grading. Again, brand new.

$300.

Does this sound like a good deal for $7,700 total for this particular new equipment? Also, does it sound reasonable for a small acreage?

Thanks!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

We have a Yanmar Trac Hoe at work and it's a great piece of equipment, as far as the rest of your list, I'm not familair with.Sounds affordable, the problem with affordable in my experences they are cheapy built and wish I would have never bought them. Call some pepole who have bought the same equipment from them and ask how there holding up. Just a thought. Good Luck.Bye


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I would sure ask where this "factory" is. IF this is a VN refurb, I'd stay away from it. They look pretty but beauty is only skin deep and with VN refurbs this is very true.


----------



## Kd7lmq (Sep 5, 2010)

First, I have been mowing about 5 ac of land here for almost 20 years. A lot of canary grass in it, and I found that the brigs powered MTD/Craftsman type mowers would only last 2-3 years. The motors would run great, but everything else would fail, and the time it took to change belts would be hours. I used those 7-9 years.

I then bought a 300 series JD and it held up for around 8 years before the engine blew, and the cost of repair was out of site, as the shaft sizes, to put a replacement motor in was only through JD.

One other note, I would use around 8 gal. of gas to mow every week during the mowing season. With the Yanmar, pulling a 5 ft. finish mower, I use around 3 gal. of diesel, quite a saving. 

That said, I also think that that tractor is a VN referb. Some are good, some are bad, The base price is very high without a loader, I also think that you need to know how well the dealer will stand behind the tractor if it breaks, or needs repairs during the first year.

Good Luck


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to mow nearly 3 acres weekly with my '92 white LT12- id use like 2 tank fulls of gas - mowed super thick field grass with it - my dad still uses it 19 years later . Here with only a 1/3 of an acre ( and multiple tractors) im lucky if i use 5 galons of gas a season.


Im sure being refurbed its most likely done correct- but id definitly see what kind of warranty it carries and also see what replacement parts go for- lil paint can cover up some bad stuff.


----------



## RCO Tractor (Oct 5, 2009)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Im sure being refurbed its most likely done correct- but id definitly see what kind of warranty it carries and also see what replacement parts go for- lil paint can cover up some bad stuff.


Unfortunately, experience has shown that the first part of your statement is often not correct. The principal of one of the VN reconditioners once told me that "Americans are crazy... they'll buy anything if it looks nice."

I totally agree with everything else you say, and I'd add that the OP should ask for a detailed list of what's been done to the particular unit he's considering, including how it was tested after work was completed.

Parts are no problem on 1610D's, as long as that's really what this one is under the paint. Pays to check the frame number on the left side of the tranny by your left ankle when you're on the tractor....should read YM1610D-XXXX
and also the engine number on the left side of the block.... should read 3T75U-XXXX. Any variance from that and you know you're looking at a Frankenstein.

I'll freely admit that I'm biased, but having said that, I believe a UTDA certified machine reconditioned in the US with records, dyno test, and original hours on the meter is a much safer bet. You'll have an actual network of dealers for support, most likely a much better warranty, and most likely a much lower hour and better quality machine.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

RCO, your first comments are all too correct. From my understanding there is a big market for used tractors from Japan. VN enters the picture when they buy the stuff no one else wants. Too many horror stories from gray market Yanmar dealers.

My dealer, Ernie from Ernie's imports. One of the good guys in this market.


----------

